# Cioks Ciokoloate!



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Not sure if it will fit under a Pedaltrain, but this new power supply with surely end up on a lot of boards. 

http://cioks.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=58&Itemid=73
*
Features:* 



16 outlets configured in 12 isolated sections
two toroidal transformers with additional magnetic field shielding
4 powerful DC sections, three with 400mA each and one with 600mA
2 powerful AC sections with 800mA each and voltages 9, 12 and 16V AC
two 15V outlets for Radial Tonebone pedals
possibility of 18 or 24V from a single outlet
will power a 40V pedal with Stack Flex
one outlet with adjustable voltage in the range 4-15V
short circuit protection of all outlets
advanced LED monitoring of each section
temperature monitoring
120 or 230V mains voltage operation
24 Flex cables included
Flex cable for Electro-Harmonix vacuum tube pedals included
one Split Flex and two types of Stack Flex also included
3-way daisy chain Flex included
gold plated outlets
mounting kit for pedal boards included
durable steel enclosure with 2mm thick top
 *Specifications: *
Outlet 1:	4-15V DC / 100mA 
Outlet 2-4:	9V DC / 100mA each 
Outlet 5:	18 or 24V DC / 100mA 
Outlet 6-7:	9 or 12V DC / 200mA each 
Outlet 8-9:	9 or 12V DC / 400mA each 
Outlet 10-11:	9 and 12 or 15V DC / 400mA 
Outlet 12-13:	9 and 12 or 15V DC / 600mA* 
Outlet 14:	9 or 12V AC / 800mA* 
Outlet 15-16:	9, 12 or 16V AC / 800mA 
* only one of these two sections can be used 
Size: 292x98x35mm (excl. rubber feet)
Weight: 2,0 kg 

Warranty period: 5 years 

SALES RELEASE: Summer 2012


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome! I've thought for a while that the power supply people had a lot of room to up their game!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

thats a lot of power supply. who is it that makes the north american version of the other models and will they produce this one


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> thats a lot of power supply. who is it that makes the north american version of the other models and will they produce this one


It's Eventide, it's called the Powerfactor.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

That's A LOT of outlets...does it come with the roadie to carry the 20 pedals it'll run? ;-)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

b-nads said:


> That's A LOT of outlets...does it come with the roadie to carry the 20 pedals it'll run? ;-)


Nah, but I suspect they'll start producing the Cioks "Ciokolate Drop" hand truck for hoisting and depositing the resulting pedalboard!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I like this! I like that it has dedicated 12v, 18v AND 24v, which others don't, or at least require you to use daisy chain cables and take up two spots.

I _would_ have liked to see more of the 18v/24v slots. I have a DMM that needs 24v and I run my OCD and/or my Fulldrive at 18v, so I need at least 2, maybe three of those taps.

I agree with Clean Channel. There's a LOT of room for improvement in the power supply game.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One of the reasons that there IS room for improvement is not just the diversity of voltage requirements, but also the increasing presence of digital pedals on pedalboards, and the need to to combat line noise coming not just from the wall but from the pedals themselves.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That seems to be too wide to fit between the slots underneath a PT.
My PT Pro, I'm assuming they are all the same, measures around 85mm.

Cioks have always seemed to give a wider array of power possibilities.
This would replace two VL PP2+, so I wonder what the price is for one of these.

I don't think that it's smart to overlook the ability to fit under a PT.
Lots of potential customers are running those boards.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

There's a dude selling a mounting kit for these Cioks units for you PedalTrain users: http://www.pedalshark.com/pedaltrain-mounting-kit/


----------

